# Jommelli: Don Trastullo - what should I know about the opera ?



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

In my experience, getting some background about the opera increases my enjoyment of it. I am going to see a rare opera today - Don Trastullo by Jommelli. What should I know about it ? I will obviously get a booklet, but this group is often a source of interesting info as well.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Maybe his other music, such as the requiem of 1756 (he was prolific in religious music)


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

hammeredklavier said:


> Maybe his other music, such as the requiem of 1756 (he was prolific in religious music)


Thanks. One part of my motivation is imagining, that Bellini knew and liked this music, because he studied in Naples. He probably prefered the serious stuff to comedy.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

BBSVK said:


> In my experience, getting some background about the opera increases my enjoyment of it. I am going to see a rare opera today - Don Trastullo by Jommelli. What should I know about it ? I will obviously get a booklet, but this group is often a source of interesting info as well.


Did you read this?








Jommelli Don Trastullo


THE DELECTABLE ROBERTA INVERNIZZI SHINES THROUGH THIS LIVELY NEAPOLITAN COMIC INTERMEZZO




www.gramophone.co.uk


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I've never heard or seen any of Jommelli's operas, but I'm rather curious about them. A lot of 18th century operas successful in their day might be worth reviving now, and Jommelli was quite widely esteemed and was apparently even something of a reformer like Gluck, seeking to give opera more dramatic integrity.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> I've never heard or seen any of Jommelli's operas, but I'm rather curious about them. A lot of 18th century operas successful in their day might be worth reviving now, and Jommelli was quite widely esteemed and was apparently even something of a reformer like Gluck, seeking to give opera more dramatic integrity.


It was kind of cute, nice evening in the garden, they really worked on the comedic part of it. Cheerful music. Not very moral plot, young lovers tricking an old guy to give them money. The downside is a lot of recitatives.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Was it live performance? Where?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ColdGenius said:


> Was it live performance? Where?


Yes, live, outdoors, in the garden of the historical building in Bratislava, Slovakia. So frustrated they did not tape it :-( . OK, they did, actually, but they say it is only for their archive. The chamber orchestra specialised in old music and old instruments, Musica Aeterna. You can see some photos here: Záhrada Domu Albrechtovcov, Jommelli, Musica aeterna – ideálna letná kombinácia - Opera Slovakia


----------

